# Cannot find main-claas...



## böserlöwe (2. Dez 2011)

Hallo liebes Forum, ich bin neu hier und hoffe das das hier das Richtige Forum für mein Problem ist.

Ich spiele ein Bischen Minecraft. Wollte mir einen Mod holen.
Und diesen dann auch Installieren.

Mein Problem: Immer wenn ich die .ja Datei öffnen Will kommt ->

-Cannot find the Main Class ... Program will exit-

Und auch durch Deanstallation konnte ich das Problem nicht Beheben.
Ich habe auch die neuste Version von Java. Und zur Info: Ich kenne mich leider damit fast GAR NICHT aus. Ich wäre euch sehr Dankbar wenn ihr mir schnellstmöglichts helfen würdet.

Viele Grüße, Gruß böserlöwe


----------



## Gast2 (2. Dez 2011)

> Cannot find main-class


Das heißt, dass du das Programm falsch startest. Entweder gibts du dem Plugin eine Doku oder du sprichst mit dem entwickler.


----------



## Marcinek (2. Dez 2011)

Du versuchst vermutlich das Plugin zu starten.

Das geht aber nicht, weil es ein Plugin ist.


----------



## böserlöwe (2. Dez 2011)

Hallo nochmals,

das komische an der Sache ist ist das es bei jedm ausser mir Funktioniert.
Gleiche Einstellungen und gleiches System.

Ausserdem weis ich nicht was du mit Doku meinst und den Entwickler kenne ich Nicht. :shock:
Hat den jemand noch einen Anderen Vorschlag.

Gruss böserlöwe


----------



## Marcinek (2. Dez 2011)

Nein.:noe:


----------



## böserlöwe (3. Dez 2011)

Hallo nochmals, bitte Leute es muss doch irgemdeine Mjglichkeit geben. wenn es doch bei allen Funtioniert ausser bei mir. Das ist echt komisch.

Bitte ich brauche diesen Mod dringend.
Also ich bitte euch legt euch ins zeug......

gruss


----------



## bERt0r (3. Dez 2011)

Meine Kristallkugel sagt mir folgendes: O


----------



## böserlöwe (3. Dez 2011)

Und warum funzt es dann bei allen anderen???


----------



## Marcinek (3. Dez 2011)

Weil sie in der Lage sind eine Doku zu lesen?

Weil sie in richtigen Foren das richtige gefragt haben?

Weil sie einfach Ahnung von Minecraft haben?

Ich könnte nun endlos weiter machen. Ich plädiere aber für ein closen dieses Threads, weil vom TO keine verwertbaren Informationen zu seinem Problem kommen.
;(


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Dez 2011)

ok ... um dir MC und die geschichte mit MODs / plugins mal etwas zu erklären

MC wird als SIGNIERTES jar-file ausgeliefert ... damit will Mojang sicherstellen das es auch genau DAS jar ist was sie entwickelt haben ...

installierst du nun einen MOD wird die signatur des jar-files ungültig ...

um das zu umgehen hast du die anweisung das verzeichnis META-INF innerhalb des jar-files zu löschen *welches unter anderem signatur-infos und startparameter enthält*

innerhalb dieses META-INF dirs gibt es eine datei die sich MANIFEST.MF nennt ... und in dieser datei ist das problem

denn innerhalb dieser datei liegen sowohl die signatur informationen ... die eine ausführung bei veränderung verhindern sollen *java-sicherheitskonzept* ... zum anderen aber auch die angabe die java mitteilt welche datei innerhalb dieses jar-files denn nun eigentlich beim doppelklicken gestartet werden soll ...

ergo : damit du MC überhaupt modden kannst musst du die signatur entfernen ... was aber *wenn man es unprofessionell macht weil man z.B. keinen blassen dunst von JAVA selbst hat* dazu führt das man das jar-file nicht mehr per doppelklick starten kann

du hast also nun folgende möglichkeiten

1) du baust dir ein entsprechendes MANIFEST zusammen ... *wofür dir aber scheinbar das wissen fehlt*
2) du startest das ganze via console und gibst alles brav selbst an *mit ein bisschen übung ist das kein problem*
3) du verwendest den MC-launcher ... ob du dabei nun den ALPHA-launcher verwendest welcher dir ermöglicht MC zu spielen OHNE es zu kaufen ... oder du es gekauft hast und den offiziellen FINAL-launcher nimmst ... ist dir überlassen ... das ist ein thema über das wir uns hier nicht zu unterhalten haben *raubkopie*
4) du lädst dir das game einfach noch mal neu *vanilla* und versuchst es dann noch mal ... und versuchst dabei mal die DOC zu verstehen die dem MOD bei liegt

*wenn man auch nur grundlagen von JAVA drauf hätte könnte man das selbst lösen*

btw : das hier ist echt das falsche forum ... nur weil MC in JAVA geschrieben ist heißt das nicht das wir uns hier die köpfe darüber zerbrechen ...


----------



## böserlöwe (3. Dez 2011)

Ich versuche doch die Ganze Zeit euch Wertvolle Infos zu Geben.
Ich kenne mich wirklich nicht damit aus.

Aber ich könnte euch auch Bilder geben. 



Spoiler: Hier mal eins:












Ich habe ausserdem die neuste Java Version auf meinem PC installiert.
Ich habe dieselbe Datei meinem Freund gesendet und bei dem Funktioniert es einwandfrei.

Was auch komisch ist das ich das Programm nicht mit der Konsole geöffnet werden kann und das 
geht bei keiner Datei.

Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung was ich falsch gemacht habe.
Ich habe ein 64 bit Betriebssystem Windows 7 Home Premium.

Wenn ihr mehr Informationen benötigt dann Meldet euch doch.

Gruß böserlöwe


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Dez 2011)

vllt solltest du einfach mal in die datei

"installer.txt"

reingucken was da so drin steht ...


*alternativ mal n link zum mod posten ... dann könnte man sich das mal ansehen was da nicht geht*


aber sorry ... selbst der screen hilft wenig ...

er sagt uns lediglich das etwas beim ausführen des "installers" dieses mods schief läuft ...
und das ist nunmal der bekannte "main class not found" ... was nicht mehr und nicht weniger heißt als das man diesen installer scheinbar NICHT durch doppelklick ausführen kann

*eventuell datei beschädigt*

ps : was ist denn für dich "das neueste java" ?
für mich wäre es Java7Update1 ... für dich vermutlich Java6Update29 ... da gibts schon unterschiede *die aber weder MC selbst noch i-welche MODs betreffen sollten da Java7 noch in der entwicklungs-phase und daher im massenmarkt leider noch nicht angekommen ist


----------



## böserlöwe (3. Dez 2011)

Hallo irgendjemand 

Hier der Link zum Download: Minecraft SDK Waffen Mod 1.8.1.zip

Ich würde mich sehr Freuen wenn du Mir helfen würdest. Du bist meine Letzt Chance.

Vielen DANK, böserlöwe :applaus:


----------



## böserlöwe (3. Dez 2011)

Und hier noch Ein Nachtrag. Das steht in der installer.txt Datei:



> 2011-Okt-22 09:43:28 [DEBUG,[main] Installer] Starting Modpack Installer
> 2011-Okt-22 09:43:28 [DEBUG,[main] Installer] Current OS: Windows
> 2011-Okt-22 11:58:53 [DEBUG,[main] Installer] Starting Modpack Installer
> 2011-Okt-22 11:58:53 [DEBUG,[main] Installer] Current OS: Windows
> ...


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Dez 2011)

ouh man echt ... ich könnt kotzen

ich habs nun nach googlen gefunden

und bin in nem forum gelandet ...

und da meinte jemand so clever zu sein mal eben ein video zu embedden und dann nich mal n DL link zu posten ... welcher ja nur in der desc des videos ist *hab den hinweis erst später gesehen*

alles in allem : jar funzt *auch wenns n ziemliches zusammengepunche mit MAVEN ist ... aber naja ... gibt halt viele noobs da draußen* ... also muss es an deinem system liegen ..

mögliche fehlerquellen erstrecken sich jetzt von A wie Anfänger bis Z wie ziemlich schlecht ...

scheint bei dir aber ein generelles problem mit java zu sein ... sicher das dein system nicht von irgendwas befallen ist / dein java vllt kaputt ?


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Dez 2011)

same-time-post

ja .. ich habs selbst gesehen .. ist ne LOG von Log4J ... die maven mal eben mit gepackt hat ... genau wie die thumbs.db im rsc dir ...

wie ich sagte : der jenige der das gepackt hat hat vielleicht 3% ahnung von dem was er gemacht hat ... davon java : 0% ...


----------



## böserlöwe (3. Dez 2011)

Ne ich habe ja schon ca 30 mal neu installier und auch die Registry einträge gelöscht


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Dez 2011)

also wenn du java bereits mehrfach neu installiert hast *und vermutlich auch den mod mehrfach neu gedownloaded und entpackt* ... dann hat dein system ne ganz große macke ... welche sich so leider schlecht bis garnicht ausfindig machen lässt

fakt ist : bei mir funktioniert die JAR *auch wenn ich dann abbrechen muss weil ich 1.0.0 verwende*

wenn bei dir fehler irgendwelcher art auftreten und es auch sonst scheinbar bei allen anderen geht würde ich dein system mal etwas genauer unter die lupe nehmen


ps : nur so aus "eigener" erfahrung und "persönlicher" meinung : wenn du KANNST ... dann leg dir lieber Ulti x64 zu ... hat zwar erstmal ne ganze menge was du nicht brauchst ... aber den vorteil : wenn du mal n programm hast was sowas braucht ... dann hast du es wenigstens ...


dieser ganze HOME-mist konnte man schon vergessen als das damals mit XP losging


----------



## emailundlos (3. Dez 2011)

du musst beim erstellen des jars den einstiegspunkt mitangeben!!!!


----------



## Gast2 (3. Dez 2011)

emailundlos hat gesagt.:


> du musst beim erstellen des jars den einstiegspunkt mitangeben!!!!


1. Bitte mal den Thread überfliegen, das jar file ist nicht von ihm.
2. Man muss keinen Einstiegspunkt definieren, das kann man genauso gut beim Starten angeben. Einzig bei Doppelklick jars braucht man die Angabe.
3. Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere


----------



## Apfelsinenkern (3. Dez 2011)

Schonmal mit nem ModLoader versucht?

Minecraft ModLoader einfügen/Installieren - YouTube


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Dez 2011)

ich habs mir mal angesehen

das "paket" von dem TO hier redet hat alles dabei *auch die ModLoader files ... ist also nicht extra erforderlich*

das problem was TO hat ist das er die JAR aus irgend einem grund NICHT starten kann

nach eigenen angaben soll das aber bei nem freund auf anhieb hingehaun haben

ich habs mir mal spaßeshalber gezogen ... entpackt ... und *in alter dev-manier* einfach mal über die console gestartet ...

mal vom ganzen debug-output von Log4J abgesehen *spitzen dev der das gemacht hat ... man sollte vllt das DEBUG flag vor nem release entfernen ... aber zu der qualität habe ich mich ja bereits geäußert* läuft die JAR einwand frei sofort an und sieht genau so aus wie in dem verlinkten YT-video ...

da ich selbst jedoch offi 1.0.0 von MC verwende *möchte TO hier nichts unterstellen* habe ich dann an der stelle der installation abgebrochen da ich mir mein MC nicht zerschießen wollte ...


fakto : das von TO angesprochene JAR ist funktionsfähig und startet unter normalen bedingungen auch sofort nach dem man *wenn eingerichtet* einen doppel-klick drauf gemacht hat ...

ergo : irgendetwas am system von TO scheint überhaupt nicht zu funktionieren ... oder einige seiner daten sind kaputt ...

ich selbst kann jedoch sagen : das file ... so wie man es aus dem netz bekommt ... funktioniert 100% *zumindest führt es NICHT zum angeschriebenen problem von TO : main not found


----------

